# APA format wizard for Mac



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there any plug in for Word that will help me do APA format citations, specifically the references page and imbedded citations. I am using a template on the windows computers at school which is awesome but I want one I can use at home on my mac. I do not have XP on here so I cannot just copy the school's template onto a USB drive and use it that way. 

Thanks


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Are you using 2004 or 2008 for Mac? I just noticed 2008 has a built in way to do citations and references. I didn't notice it in 2004. I usually use an online database to setup my references and citations.

Not sure if that helps I just stumbled across it today.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes I have 2008 now. How do you access this thing?


----------

